# Color font on FA



## CandyHellhound (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey this is probably gonna sound pretty dumb but I would like to know anyway. How do you get your font to be colorful on your FA page, like under the profile information and so on. It would be very helpful if someone would explain this to me. Thanks!


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jun 30, 2009)

BBcode. Just like on the forum.


----------



## CandyHellhound (Jun 30, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> BBcode. Just like on the forum.



I dont know what that is or how it works....please explain like Im 6. X3 sorry!


----------



## Kangamutt (Jun 30, 2009)

CandyHellhound said:


> I dont know what that is or how it works....please explain like Im 6. X3 sorry!



The colour codes work like the bold/italic/undeline codes on FA:

[color=(desired colour)]Text[/color]


----------



## CandyHellhound (Jun 30, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> The colour codes work like the bold/italic/undeline codes on FA:
> 
> [color=(desired colour)]Text[/color]




yay! thank you!  testing


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 30, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/441426/


----------



## PriestRevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, this thread has been explained. 

WHERE ARE YOU MOD?


----------



## Corto (Jun 30, 2009)

I'll lock it when the OP comes in and says "thanks, this worked perfectly". No one should be deprived of the chance at being nice.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Corto said:


> I'll lock it when the OP comes in and says "thanks, this worked perfectly". No one should be deprived of the chance at being nice.


 
But he already did say it:



> yay! thank you! testing


----------



## Corto (Jun 30, 2009)

She must word it precisely as I did in my example. I'm not doing this just to spite you. At all.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Corto said:


> She must word it precisely as I did in my example. I'm not doing this just to spite you. At all.


 
You're an evil overlord.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 30, 2009)

Dickweed!


----------

